# Male Albino BN pleco not coming out



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

The 3" male albino bristlenose pleco, slightly smaller than my female (4"), is hiding in the back of the driftwood in my tank. He used to come out, and now he is not. I think he might be terrified of the female (or of the cichlids in the 180 gal tank?)

All I can see is his tail sticking out a little bit out of the back of the driftwood. I have not seen it come out in like 4 days. 

Should I be worried? I'm not seeing him come out to feed at all like he used to. Hope he isn't stuck or something??

Please advise. BTW it's a giant pain to move the giant driftwood so I'm hoping this will resolve itself when he gets hungry enough?

-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe they spawned?I think the male tends the eggs and fry.I also think they like to lay eggs in caves(in the wood)?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

It's possible. all I see is the mail's tail wagging  

But the last I remember....they were fighting a lot. didn't look like courtship to me  I find it more believable that the male is cowering in fear...

Isn't 3" too small to spawn? he's awful young. Only got him several months ago at like 2.5"

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> Maybe they spawned?I think the male tends the eggs and fry.I also think they like to lay eggs in caves(in the wood)?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Did some research. It seems entirely possible, even probable. What are the odds of any fry surviving in a tank filled with cichlids??? Do they need special food? 

-zeke


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Might have spawned but maybe not. I have two very large BN males in a tank (should be moving one soon) who are rarely out and about. I have two bamboo caves and a piece of driftwood. The albino spends most of his time in the bamboo and the brown one is usually upside down under the driftwood. But when I add zucchini or cucumber to the tank at night, they go to town on that.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

The male used to be out and about. I'm not sure why he suddenly decided to go into hiding...The female is out and about all the time.

-Zeke



SueD said:


> Might have spawned but maybe not. I have two very large BN males in a tank (should be moving one soon) who are rarely out and about. I have two bamboo caves and a piece of driftwood. The albino spends most of his time in the bamboo and the brown one is usually upside down under the driftwood. But when I add zucchini or cucumber to the tank at night, they go to town on that.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The two super reds I have (out of 3) hide all the time in abare bottom tank! Two pieces of wood and plants and sometimes I can't see them.They spend alot time on heater(upside down) and somewhere on the wood.Payed no mind to zuchini yesterday but the swords tore it up!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like you might have a male sitting on a clutch of eggs. Especially if he keeps his tail moving as he would be fanning the eggs. It will be about 10 to 15 days before he will come out if he is. In a cichlid tank I would doubt that any will survive.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

If it is indeed a clutch of eggs, does the male fast during this period? 

-Zeke



susankat said:


> Sounds like you might have a male sitting on a clutch of eggs. Especially if he keeps his tail moving as he would be fanning the eggs. It will be about 10 to 15 days before he will come out if he is. In a cichlid tank I would doubt that any will survive.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they do.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I think he just must've gone into hiding for a bit. I saw him out this morning (albeit very briefly)


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

UPDATE!

He definitely was tending eggs!! I found 19 fry in the drip trays and overflow today, alive and kicking.



Amazing that so many survived with cichlids in the same tank...There are probably more survivors, I just haven't found them yet 

Anyhow I moved them into the 75gal, dropped the water level, moved filter pads to tank, and moved heater + bubbler to tank. will this be sufficient for now?

Help 

-Zeke


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, especially having fry survive the cichlids. there was actually no need to lower water level. I have kept them in 75 gal tanks many years.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I just didnt' want them crawling into my overflow box. I just dropped the level like an inch.

But that reminds me...I should probably move the excess algae from the overflow box to the main tank! 

Btw, found 3 more just now. count is up to 22 

Should I get a sponge filter for this tank? Or is a bubbler + some used filter media in the tank enough? At some point they're going to start generating serious waste...

-Zeke



susankat said:


> Congrats, especially having fry survive the cichlids. there was actually no need to lower water level. I have kept them in 75 gal tanks many years.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In the 75 I would put at least 3 sponge filters. A bubbler will only be good for a few days.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Susan,

Can you recommend any specific sponge filters? never used one before.

I was thinking maybe three of these? I have an air pump rated for a 10 gallon, I probably will need a more powerful one, right?

Amazon.com: Jardin Aquarium Fish Tank Biochemical Sponge Filter, 4-1/2-Inch: Pet Supplies

Thank you,
-Zeke



susankat said:


> In the 75 I would put at least 3 sponge filters. A bubbler will only be good for a few days.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep they definitely spawned  See pic.

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> Maybe they spawned?I think the male tends the eggs and fry.I also think they like to lay eggs in caves(in the wood)?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Count is up to 25. found 2 in my FX5 filter and another in the sump too...they just keep on coming.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The sponge you linked will be fine for the 75.Just keep your water below overflow or they will probly keep swimming into it.
Congrats they look great!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

is just wrapping a used filter pad around an existing air stone basically the same thing?

-Zeke


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those will work well, and yes you will need a bigger air pump. I would suggest mag or linear pumps over what you get at an lfs.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

zwanged said:


> is just wrapping a used filter pad around an existing air stone basically the same thing?
> 
> -Zeke


The hollow core and extension tube on sponge filters make water flow through them.I don't think wrapping pads around an airstone will work real good, but that is a good way to keep the BB active in tank since sump is off.2-3 sponges and a decent pump will be a worthwhile purchase as they last a long time.
EcoPlus Commercial Air 1
these are good pumps and well priced.
You could keep the pump in the asement so you don't hear it.Just get like 25' of air hose and check valves to prevent water from syphoning to it during power outages.Also run air tube up as high in canopy as possible to help avoid syphoning.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That's the kind of pumps I use, I run most of my tanks on sponge filters.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

What do I feed them? do I just let them feast on the abundant algae that's in the tank? Do i Need to give them crushed up flakes, etc?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you can offer up some algae wafers or veggie sticks and boil some zuchinni to soften it up for them.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

That's what I figured...

Sounds like water changes are going to be a bit tricky. don't want to siphon them up...

Do I just do water changes as usual or is fry protocol different? obviously when they're smaller there's going to be a lot less waste.

-Zeke



majerah1 said:


> I think you can offer up some algae wafers or veggie sticks and boil some zuchinni to soften it up for them.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't have a good path to the basement for the 75...I'm thinking I should use my existing mediocre smaller air pumps for now and get one of these later when I have a proper fish room. I bet this pump is loud?

-Zeke




coralbandit said:


> The hollow core and extension tube on sponge filters make water flow through them.I don't think wrapping pads around an airstone will work real good, but that is a good way to keep the BB active in tank since sump is off.2-3 sponges and a decent pump will be a worthwhile purchase as they last a long time.
> EcoPlus Commercial Air 1
> these are good pumps and well priced.
> You could keep the pump in the asement so you don't hear it.Just get like 25' of air hose and check valves to prevent water from syphoning to it during power outages.Also run air tube up as high in canopy as possible to help avoid syphoning.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I hardly hear mine. It has to do with the matter of placement.

As for water changes what you can do it put some sort of netting over the hose for syphoning and should be ok. I would do water changes every couple of days at least. Keep that water clean for better growth.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Great. I'm looking at sponges on kensfish now...

Should I get the ATI Hydro Sponge #4 or #5? And do I still need 3? They say they're rated for up to 80 and 125 gallons respectively...

Also, how does the air line hook up to these? All I see is a tube...

And do I need some sort of T adapter and plugs for the outputs of the pump? e.g. how do I run that into three sponges?

Thanks,
-Zeke 




susankat said:


> I hardly hear mine. It has to do with the matter of placement.
> 
> As for water changes what you can do it put some sort of netting over the hose for syphoning and should be ok. I would do water changes every couple of days at least. Keep that water clean for better growth.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Them being plecos I would still use three myself just because of how dirty they are.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok, I suppose it won't hurt to go bigger...

How does the airline interface with the tube? do you have to put a diffuser in there or something?

Do I need some air valves (gang valves?) + distribution manifolds, or just use T's?

Sorry I'm pretty clueless about airline tubing.

Also I imagine I'll want a check valve in the setup somewhere..

-Zeke



majerah1 said:


> Them being plecos I would still use three myself just because of how dirty they are.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You use a splitter to make one airline into however many you need.Often they are called gang valves or splitters.Most LFS have decent options.Here's a link so you see what they are.
3 Way Aquarium Inline Air Splitter Control Valve [A28023] - $1.18 : Aquarium HK
Your pump may not run 3 but the sponge themselves are cheap so I would get three and see how many the pump you have will run.
Unlike filters the volume they say the pump can handle may be the depth(into/underwater) the pump can move air,so your pump may run all three or only one?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Good idea. I do have a few smaller pumps so I'll probably hold off on getting a bigger pump until I have enough tanks to justify it.

Can always run a few smaller pumps separately.

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> You use a splitter to make one airline into however many you need.Often they are called gang valves or splitters.Most LFS have decent options.Here's a link so you see what they are.
> 3 Way Aquarium Inline Air Splitter Control Valve [A28023] - $1.18 : Aquarium HK
> Your pump may not run 3 but the sponge themselves are cheap so I would get three and see how many the pump you have will run.
> Unlike filters the volume they say the pump can handle may be the depth(into/underwater) the pump can move air,so your pump may run all three or only one?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm super excited you got baby fish and get to care for them!The 180gl tank is the "hook" but fry from your own fish are the "line and sinker".
I think I even heard you say "fishroom"!
Enjoy!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, maybe after I move...

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> I'm super excited you got baby fish and get to care for them!The 180gl tank is the "hook" but fry from your own fish are the "line and sinker".
> I think I even heard you say "fishroom"!
> Enjoy!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The airlines will hook up to an airstone that drives the pump. I would use 3 of either size really.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

So I will have to get airstones that will work with these sponges, right?

E.g. will this work?

Hagen Elite 1" Air Stones (4 Pack)

I guess i'm just exactly not clear where the airstone *goes* on these sponge filters...can you show me a picture? I don't see how it fits together.

-Zeke



susankat said:


> The airlines will hook up to an airstone that drives the pump. I would use 3 of either size really.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually don't use airstones anymore.I use to but they clog up and create more "back pressure" on the pump.I have had no issues since discontinuing them(probly 8-10 months ago).Those stones will work fine if you want them though.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

so do you just shove the airline hose down the tube on the sponge filter? where does it go and how do you get it to stay in place?

Sorry -- I must sound like an idiot.  i don't quite understand how this works.




coralbandit said:


> I actually don't use airstones anymore.I use to but they clog up and create more "back pressure" on the pump.I have had no issues since discontinuing them(probly 8-10 months ago).Those stones will work fine if you want them though.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

You know what...I'll stop by my LFS tonight to see how these things work...before I buy anything.

Update: they don't have sponge filters...looks like i'll be buying online.

-Zeke


----------



## colmanh (Jul 10, 2013)

More Pictures Of Baby Plecos!!!! :dd


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Maybe tomorrow when I get time 

-Zeke



colmanh said:


> More Pictures Of Baby Plecos!!!! :dd


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Haven't gotten around to posting pics yet. They seem to be thriving on just the algae I have in the tank alone. they appear to be growing at a good rate.

Just added three sponge filters tonight, running off the commercial air pump that Susankat and coralbandit recommended. 

I'll keep you all updated!

Thanks everyone for all the help and support so far!


-Zeke


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Added some zucchini to the tank for them to feed on...Here are some pics, as promised.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice!They really are growing quick!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awwww! So cute!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Approximately 2 weeks after the first spawn (Aug 15th)...Batch 2 of fry is coming out now...So far I've caught 24 fry from the filters... This brings me to 48 fry total. though of the first batch of 24 I only ever counted 14-15 at most at any given time...not sure if I lost any or if they are just hiding.

Exciting! Still finding more in my filters.

Here's a size comparison (old fry vs new fry), the growth rate in a 2 week period is pretty astronomical!



-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You got it going on with the BN!They are growing quickly for you!Great job,I'm following closely as I hope someday to do the same with my super reds If I have a pair!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

If your super reds have fry I hope you can hook me up 

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> You got it going on with the BN!They are growing quickly for you!Great job,I'm following closely as I hope someday to do the same with my super reds If I have a pair!


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Found 11 more this morning, bringing total count to 35 for this batch...seems like they all don't leave the 'nest' at precisely the same moment?

-Zeke


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I love these fish and got inspired by this breeding. I just finished weekly WC and decided to move my BN's around. I moved a brown female in with my albino male and moved the brown male out to another tank (he was sharing tank with the albino). I hate moving fish, especially big ones, but just had to do it after seeing these.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Found three more, up to 38 for second batch...will it ever stop? 

Will my 75 gallon be able to support 77 BN plecos until they reach about 1.5"?

I'm thinking i should break up my pleco pair as I don't have the tanks to support even more fry....


-Zeke


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Are both batches of fry from the same two plecos? If so, about how long was it between the two spawns?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

zwanged said:


> Found three more, up to 38 for second batch...will it ever stop?
> 
> Will my 75 gallon be able to support 77 BN plecos until they reach about 1.5"?
> 
> ...


If you can feed them and change water load it up!Good chance you can trade them before they are even 1".
I have at times had 200-300 swordtails(of different sizes) in my 75.Haven't lost one when the tank was packed.Changed 50% 3-4x a week.Just dropped 200 in last 2 weeks so not so crowded now but probly more than 100 in it(kind of looks empty!)
I run two power heads on my big sponge filters and have air driven sponges also and clean them regulary,when I change water.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Moved the male to the 75. might move the female too to the 75 later. Kinda want to slow things down a bit  77 plecos in a month is a lot for me to handle 

I will first have to figure out how easy it will be to unload them 

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> If you can feed them and change water load it up!Good chance you can trade them before they are even 1".
> I have at times had 200-300 swordtails(of different sizes) in my 75.Haven't lost one when the tank was packed.Changed 50% 3-4x a week.Just dropped 200 in last 2 weeks so not so crowded now but probly more than 100 in it(kind of looks empty!)
> I run two power heads on my big sponge filters and have air driven sponges also and clean them regulary,when I change water.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure it was the same female both times...(there are two females in the 180). I do know it was definitely the same male though.

It was just over 2 weeks between spawns.

-Zeke





SueD said:


> Are both batches of fry from the same two plecos? If so, about how long was it between the two spawns?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

It's actually 80 now total...still finding more..:-|


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good chance beside different times leaving the nest that some are hanging out in your overflows.If they don't get sucked down by the durso then they can hang out and live in there for some time(I used to have swords in overflow all time).Just pull the durso up and let the overflow drain and then check your drawers as I caught many this way.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll check tonight...the 56 fry I've found in this batch alone is more than I ever expected...

-Zeke



coralbandit said:


> Good chance beside different times leaving the nest that some are hanging out in your overflows.If they don't get sucked down by the durso then they can hang out and live in there for some time(I used to have swords in overflow all time).Just pull the durso up and let the overflow drain and then check your drawers as I caught many this way.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

It's actually 85 now total...still finding more..


----------

